# Grand Opening of the newly rebuilt CMHR Store!



## Connie P (Aug 8, 2010)

Our store has had a total makeover and is now up and running. It is much more user friendly! Come on in and look around. We have many beautiful items and all proceeds go to helping the horses in need! Thank you!

CMHR Online Store


----------



## Gini (Aug 13, 2010)




----------

